# Fierce Deity Link vs Ganondorf



## realmathena1 (Jan 25, 2010)

So, in the MM link didnt had the trifoce piece and isnt adult, but has the Fierce Deity mask just as he had at the end of MM, could he defeat ganondorf who has the triforce of power?


----------



## Raigen (Jan 25, 2010)

No shit Link wins.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ganon doesn't have shit on Majora's Mask...and Fierce Diety beat MM...what do you think?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol Yeah.

I swear, the powerscaling is something like this.

Fierce Deity Link >>>>>> Majora's Mask >> Ganondorf


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Who said MM beats Ganon? Ganon has the TOP, he has the power of one of the creator Godesses of Hyrule, Ganon is the main villain of the series you think a one shot villain can kill him?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 25, 2010)

Fierce Deity stomps hard here...


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 25, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Who said MM beats Ganon? Ganon has the TOP, he has the power of one of the creator Godesses of Hyrule, Ganon is the main villain of the series you think a one shot villain can kill him?



What's Gannon's best destructive feat?

Majora pulled the MOON DOWN!! Not to mention that not even Light Arrows can phase him like they do Gannon


----------



## Raigen (Jan 25, 2010)

Majora was a huge reality warper on his own. Ganon can't do shit like that on his own. he needs Tri-Force.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 25, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Who said MM beats Ganon? Ganon has the TOP, he has the power of one of the creator Godesses of Hyrule, Ganon is the main villain of the series you think a one shot villain can kill him?



A one-shot villain who has limited reality warping (more than ganon), *can crash the moon into the fucking planet*, energy orb spam (better spam than Ganondorf's), fire beams, ALSO has levitation, it overpowered 4 guardian spirits/gods/deities, and overall planetary threat. It has better feats than Ganondorf. There was actually a thread on this not too long ago.

Then there's the fact that Fierce Deity Link is >>>>>>> Majora's Mask. Considering Majora's own power, the Fierce Deity is possibly a god.


Imagine what would happen if Ganondorf put on Majora's Mask.


----------



## Raigen (Jan 25, 2010)

Majora would eat his face.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 25, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> A one-shot villain who has limited reality warping (more than ganon), *can crash the moon into the fucking planet*, energy orb spam (better spam than Ganondorf's), fire beams, ALSO has levitation, it overpowered 4 guardian spirits/gods/deities, and overall planetary threat. It has better feats than Ganondorf. There was actually a thread on this not too long ago.
> 
> Then there's the fact that Fierce Deity Link is >>>>>>> Majora's Mask. Considering Majora's own power, the Fierce Deity is possibly a god.
> 
> ...


PIS^15th would screw him over


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jan 26, 2010)

Majora >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ganandorf

And fierce deity link makes Majora look like a fucking joke.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> So, in the MM link didnt had the trifoce piece and isnt adult, but has the Fierce Deity mask just as he had at the end of MM, could he defeat ganondorf who has the triforce of power?







realmathena1 said:


> Who said MM beats Ganon? Ganon has the TOP, he has the power of one of the creator Godesses of Hyrule, Ganon is the main villain of the series you think a one shot villain can kill him?



. 



paulatreides0 said:


> What's Gannon's best destructive feat?
> 
> Majora pulled the MOON DOWN!! Not to mention that not even Light Arrows can phase him like they do Gannon



How do they not phase him like they do Ganon. They harm evil. 



Raigen said:


> Majora was a huge reality warper on his own. Ganon can't do shit like that on his own. he needs Tri-Force.








Madara42 said:


> A one-shot villain who has limited reality warping (more than ganon), *can crash the moon into the fucking planet*, energy orb spam (better spam than Ganondorf's), fire beams, ALSO has levitation, it overpowered 4 guardian spirits/gods/deities, and overall planetary threat. It has better feats than Ganondorf. There was actually a thread on this not too long ago.
> 
> Then there's the fact that Fierce Deity Link is >>>>>>> Majora's Mask. Considering Majora's own power, the Fierce Deity is possibly a god.
> 
> ...




Best post in the entire thread.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Thank you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

No, thank you


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol Fierce Diety in a stomp.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 26, 2010)

i swear Fierce deity's sword is a giant DNA @_@


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 26, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> i swear Fierce deity's sword is a giant DNA @_@



That's because the shape is a Double Helix, the same shape as DNA. 






+1


----------



## RWB (Jan 26, 2010)

Based on feats, Ganondorf fucking stomps. The Deity cannot even claim "beat Majora" status because we cannot confirm that he's the canon mode for Link vs Majora. He has no story feats, only gameplay.


Also...

Heck, why in blazes do Majora have Deity mask? All transformation masks are based on a dead person. Majora's Mask is in possession of the FD Mask. Either Majora's Mask simply found it somewhere, or it pulled the same trick it did on that Deku Kid. 

Never mind that Majora's Mask only died at all thanks to being insane.


Majora's Mask, however, owns Ganondorf hard.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jan 26, 2010)

Majora's Mask was playing around for the first two thirds of of the fight. It only got close to being serious towards the very end. 

I have always questioned why he was holding the mask myself.

As for light arrows, OoT Ganondorf was able to block them with his cape...and as far as Ganondorf goes, his best feats were all in Link to the Past. People always ignore that it was the only version of Ganon canon wise who was eventually able to brush off the master sword. Let's not ignore that the master sword had been tempered and them dipped into a great fairy fountain beforehand.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

OP needs to decide which Ganondorf that we're using in the first place, unless we're using a composite Ganondorf.


----------



## realmathena1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ganondorf at his prime, his stronger version


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd say Ganondorf still isn't powerful enough.






Nintendo needs to make an M rated Zelda game.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 26, 2010)

realmathena1 said:


> Ganondorf at his prime, his stronger version


Majora Moondrops. What does Ganon have to compare??



Madara42 said:


> I'd say Ganondorf still isn't powerful enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dear god that'd be awesome...and release it for a good console like PS3/360, cause tbh, the Wii just plain sucks and is underpowered


----------



## HeOf7 (Jan 26, 2010)

Link always defeats Ganondorf I don’t see why he couldn’t do it in his most Bad-Ass form.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Majora Moondrops. What does Ganon have to compare??
> 
> 
> 
> dear god that'd be awesome...and release it for a good console like PS3/360, cause tbh, the Wii just plain sucks and is underpowered



lol no

Keep it Nintendo related, kthx


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol no
> 
> Keep it Nintendo related, kthx



don't get me wrong, I love Nintendo...but I hate the goddamn Wii.....

I'm willing to forgive if they repent and make a better, more powerful console though...one that is more friendly for shooters and hardcore gamers


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jan 27, 2010)

Link usually defeats Ganondorf with assistance from others and with the master sword and other sacred items. Fierce Diety Link doesn't exactly have any of these.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 27, 2010)

And lots of plot


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 27, 2010)

Pyre's Plight said:


> Link usually defeats Ganondorf with assistance from others and with the master sword and other sacred items. Fierce Diety Link doesn't exactly have any of these.



Wouldn't really considered Master Sword / other items 'assistance' as they come as part of the package of Link...

Fierce Deity has a fucking massive sword capable of shooting energy blades that will cut Ganon in half


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jan 29, 2010)

When I say assistance, I'm referring to the people who end up fighting alongside him. Like Zelda or Midna. The master sword also happens to be the type of thing that Ganondorf is weak against.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 29, 2010)

People say that Majora's impressive because he moondrops... But the moon in MM isn't really moon-sized, is it? I mean, if 4 giants can push it back...

In any case, I'd say Ganondorf wins this. Even if Link has more destructive power if he lacks Ganondorf's one weakness then he lacks Ganondorf's one weakness. Not alot he can do about it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> don't get me wrong, I love Nintendo...but I hate the goddamn Wii.....
> 
> I'm willing to forgive if they repent and make a better, more powerful console though...one that is more friendly for shooters and hardcore gamers



I see no problem with it, but to each his own. 



Pyre's Plight said:


> Link usually defeats Ganondorf with assistance from others and with the master sword and other sacred items. Fierce Diety Link doesn't exactly have any of these.



Just like most character within a series gaining major powerups. Not talking about assistance from others. 



South of Hell said:


> Wouldn't really considered Master Sword / other items 'assistance' as they come as part of the package of Link...
> 
> Fierce Deity has a fucking massive sword capable of shooting energy blades that will cut Ganon in half



It doesn't shoot energy blades.



Pyre's Plight said:


> When I say assistance, I'm referring to the people who end up fighting alongside him. Like Zelda or Midna. The master sword also happens to be the type of thing that Ganondorf is weak against.



Or any other sacred weapon or object meant to combat evil. No real major assistance from Ocarina of Time aside from at the end of the battle. No major assistance in Majora's Mask aside from Majora being a dumbass and giving him the Fierce Deity's Mask, even though you can beat Majora without it. 

Midna and Zelda were help, but when it came down to it, Link did most of the work in the end during the final battle, even with Ganondorf holding back. The same during Wind Waker, most of that was all Link aside from Zelda shooting Ganondorf in the back which only served as to piss him off which led to her being pimp slapped.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 29, 2010)

Zelda getting bitchslapped - good times.


----------



## SHM (Jan 29, 2010)

Who cares if Majora can drop the moon? The thing is so slow to hit the planet, that it cannot be effectively used in a direct fight.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 29, 2010)

SHM said:


> Who cares if Majora can drop the moon? The thing is so slow to hit the planet, that it cannot be effectively used in a direct fight.



What?s the opponent gonna do? Unless he's a moonbuster he's fucked, three days time or not.


----------



## SHM (Jan 29, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> What´s the opponent gonna do? Unless he's a moonbuster he's fucked, three days time or not.



The opponent is gonna kill him/it before the moon falls.
Majora is not the moon. Just because he/it can pool the moon down, doesn't mean you need to be a moon-buster to kill him/it.

People are using this particular feat out of contest, just to make Majora win this fight(and other ones).


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 29, 2010)

SHM said:


> The opponent is gonna kill him/it before the moon falls.
> Majora is not the moon. Just because he/it can pool the moon down, doesn't mean you need to be a moon-buster to kill him/it.
> 
> People are using this particular feat out of contest, just to make Majora win this fight(and other ones).



fine....
-moondrop-
-run away for three days-


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2010)

Not like Majora can't revert Ganondorf to a baby with his abilities as it is like dropping a moon onto Clock Town is his only feat within the game.


----------

